# Drehimpulsgeber SPS Programm??



## Mr.Ragu (21 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wahrscheinlich ist das eine sehr einfache Frage, aber ich habe keine richtig sichere Lösung.
Ich arbeite mit Drehimpulsgeber und SPS von Omron. Ich habe einen schnellen Zählereingang.
Ich möchte über einen Drehimpulsgeber eine Förderband Positionieren. 

Wie muß das SPS Programm aussehen?

Muß man über ein Zeitglied den Zähler ansteuern und dann mit dem gezählten Wert arbeiten? Oder wie macht man so etwas?


THX


----------



## kermit (22 Juni 2008)

Entschuldige bitte, Deine Frage zeugt für mich davon, dass Du überhaupt keinen Plan hast:


Mr.Ragu schrieb:


> ... ich habe keine richtig sichere Lösung. ...





Mr.Ragu schrieb:


> ...
> Muß man über ein Zeitglied den Zähler ansteuern...?


Fragen:
Was für ein Geber?
Welche Omron-SPS?
WELCHE ANTRIEBSTECHNIK?


----------



## MSB (22 Juni 2008)

Also hier jetzt mal rein allgemeine Infos:

Schaue ins Programmierhandbuch wie du an den Zählerwert kommst,
schaue weiterhin wie du den Wert ggf. beeinflussen kannst,
der Rest sind dann nur noch mehr oder minder intelligent angeordnete Vergleicher.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mr.Ragu (22 Juni 2008)

Okay,
also ich verwende eine Omron CP1L mit einem Omron E6A2-C.
Als Motor wird ein 72V Gleichstrommotor mit Getriebe verwendet.

Ich habe noch nicht mit Drehimpulsgeber gearbeitet nur mit Tachodrehgebern (0 - 24 V). 

Also ich bekomme einen getakteten Impuls von dem Drehimpulsgeber an meinem Eingang der SPS der je nach Geschwindigkeit der Maschine schneller oder langsamer ist.
Was soll ich jetzt mit diesem Signal anfangen? (Nur allgemein gesehen nicht Gerätebezoge!)


THX


----------



## kermit (22 Juni 2008)

Mr.Ragu schrieb:


> ...Was soll ich jetzt mit diesem Signal anfangen? (Nur allgemein gesehen nicht Gerätebezoge!)


gehört das nicht eher in das Fach "Programmierstrategien"?

Also, die Aufgabe war ja "ein Band positionieren". Nun verstehe ich darunter spontan "fahre das Band alle ...s oder auf Anforderung z.B. 30cm weiter".

also erst Zähler nullen oder Zählerstand merken, dann für x Zählimpulse den Antrieb starten und wieder anhalten


----------



## Mr.Ragu (22 Juni 2008)

Danke für die Antwort...



kermit schrieb:


> gehört das nicht eher in das Fach "Programmierstrategien"?



Wie du siehst bin noch sehr neu hier, deswegen vieleicht die falsche Positionierung des Threats.



kermit schrieb:


> also erst Zähler nullen oder Zählerstand merken, dann für x Zählimpulse den Antrieb starten und wieder anhalten



Also so sehe ich das auch, aber die Zähl Impulse sind doch Zeit abhängig! Also wie Löst man das dann....?


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juni 2008)

... die Zähl-Impulse sind Weg-abhängig ...!
Somit entsprechen die eingezählten Impulse (exklusive der Bearbetungszeit) direkt einer Strecke ... und das brauchst du doch ...


----------



## Mr.Ragu (22 Juni 2008)

Ja richtig... ich stande wohl auf dem Schlauch.
Damit ist die erste Frage beantwortet, danke an alle.

NEUE FRAGE:
Wie kann ich den gleichen Drehimpulsgeber dafür benutzen um ein Geschwindigkeitsreglung (Regelkreis) zu realisieren?
Also soll der Impulsgeber die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit des Bandes ermitteln, dann über die SPS einen variablen Multiplikator zuführen und dann den FU damit steuern. Dann brauch ich doch ständig einen Zählerwert. Wie geht das?


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juni 2008)

... dafür liest du (wie du es schon geschrieben hast) in einem festgelegten Zeit-Intervall die Impulse des Gebers ein. Impulse (=Weg) / Zeit = Geschwindigkeit. Damit versorgst du deinen Software-Regler als Feedback-Größe ...


----------



## Gecht (22 Juni 2008)

Ich kenn mich mit Omron zum Glück nicht aus...

Was ist das für ein Geber, mit AB-Spuren oder "einfach"?
Ich habe gerade das Gefühl du willst das Rad neu erfinden. Du schreibst von einem schnellen Zählereingang, gibt es bei Omron auch Technologiefunktionen?
Vielleicht musst du dir die Arbeit gar nicht machen, und alle Daten liegen schon vor, und wollen nur noch ausgelesen werden.


----------

